

Malfunction, not iPad, played greater role in Galaxy returns - daegloe
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57487895-37/malfunction-not-ipad-played-greater-role-in-galaxy-returns/

======
taligent
Still to have 1 in 10 buyers swap it for an iPad is notable.

